# Cutting boards and tables



## shaneholz (May 27, 2010)

I don't know where to put this so I'm putting it here.............I hate the new site...........what was wrong with what we had????????


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

ShaneHolz said:


> I don't know where to put this so I'm putting it here.............I hate the new site...........what was wrong with what we had????????
> 
> Hate is a strong word to use. We outgrew the old site, and this new platform has so much more to offer us in the terms of flexibility and strength. Based on the amount of new postings, the majority of members are going with the flow of progress. I hope that you can give this new platform a chance, as you would anything new. Change is hard for some, but not impossible. It's all good my friend.


----------



## fftwarren (May 27, 2010)

wasn't here for the last layout, but I belong to several other forums and I really like this layout


----------

